

In the company of colors: brand-color associations - ______
http://www.filosophy.org/2011/10/09/brand_colors.html

======
rhplus
Guessing the brands here is quite difficult, because the color samples have
come from many different sectors. I don't think many people would be able to
differentiate between the blues for LinkedIn and AT&T, or the magentas for
Flickr and T-Mobile. However, if you showed me a blue sample and pink sample
and told me they only represented social media sites - or mobile telecoms
companies - then I sure as hell could tell you which one each is.

As a guessing game, I really liked "Unevolved Brands", where logos were
reduced to circles and solid colors:

[http://www.flickr.com/photos/grahamsblog/sets/72157625155090...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/grahamsblog/sets/72157625155090078/)

<http://unevolvedbrands.tumblr.com/>

~~~
endtime
It would also be interesting to have these clustered by unlabeled industry and
try to guess the industry.

------
skimbrel
I'd love to see this sorted by hue rather than in random order. Who knew IBM
and Intel’s blues were that close?

~~~
Periodic
I was surprised at the range of blues (IBM, Intel, Facebook, GE), but I was
also surprised how a few of the reds look identical to me (Lego, Coca-cola,
CVS).

------
resnamen
Google: all of the above.

Employees must hate that. How do you get company swag that doesn't look like a
harlequin outfit?

~~~
______
When I was making this a few of the companies that I thought to include, like
Ebay, Google, and even the infamous Color itself didn't really fit the mold,
because they didn't have dominant colors.

There are also some that don't really have color at all. Microsoft seems to
just be black on white, even though the Windows brand itself was red, yellow,
green and blue.

~~~
rhplus
I always associated Microsoft with a medium-dark blue, perhaps because of the
favicon?

<http://www.microsoft.com/favicon.ico>

------
minikomi
Also check out <http://kashiwasato.com/> web site of one of Japan's top
designers.. Very conscious use of simple color palettes for striking branding.
(Warning: site is heavy on flash and noisy..)

------
sili
Interesting to see that UPS stand out from the crowd. They chose that color
because it looks professional and dignified, but I'm sure there is some
benefit from not looking like the rest of the blue corporations.

~~~
protomyth
Brown doesn't show as much dirt.

------
dvdhsu
Hm. Looks like I need to calibrate my display. I can't even tell the
difference between a few of them.

